# Where is the fuel regulator in 1987 300zx?



## send2njc (Feb 20, 2015)

I need to get a users manual. Reading posts online, says the fuel regulator is behind the passengers seat?????

Thanks for your help!


----------



## ralph50 (Feb 24, 2015)

It is where the fuel rails meet towards the front of the car. It looks like a UFO with a vacuum hose connected to it.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The fuel pressure regulator is mounted on the front of the intake manifold.


----------



## send2njc (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks so much...............I found it. I have to find a mechanic......this car runs like a top when it starts. Car will start for a few days and then it will only start once a day and I have to leave it sit for several hours before it will start again.


----------

